# HANSEATIC FAITH



## BobRyder (Feb 10, 2016)

Does anyone recall that name? As a CW op for the USCG, early 1960's, that ship name got logged more than once on the 500KC log... or is my memory failing?


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

BobRyder said:


> Does anyone recall that name? As a CW op for the USCG, early 1960's, that ship name got logged more than once on the 500KC log... or is my memory failing?


*SS Pan Oceanic Faith?*






SS Pan Oceanic Faith Memorial Historical Marker


This bell is dedicated to the memory of those who were lost at sea when the SS Pan Oceanic Faith went down in the North Pacific on 9 October 1967 (A historical marker located in Bourne in Barnstable County, Massachusetts.)



www.hmdb.org




*SS Pan Oceanic Faith Memorial*
*Part of the Merchant Marine Memorial at Massachusetts Maritime Academy*



Photographed By James R. Murray, July 16, 2015

1. SS Pan Oceanic Faith Memorial Marker
Inscription.







This bell is dedicated to the memory of those who were lost at sea when the SS Pan Oceanic Faith went down in the North Pacific on 9 October 1967.
John P. Dunphy ’65 • John M. Ward ’65 • John R. McPhee ’67 • Joseph P. Nowd ’67 • James Bechtold ’67 • Robert E. Janes, Jr. ’67 
Fondly remembered by classmates

Topics. This historical marker and memorial is listed in these topic lists: Disasters • Waterways & Vessels. A significant historical date for this entry is October 9, 1967.

Location. 41° 44.352′ N, 70° 37.409′ W. Marker is in Bourne, Massachusetts, in Barnstable County. Marker is on Academy Drive, on the right when traveling west. One of the seven memorials that make up the Merchant Marine Memorial on the campus of the Massachusetts Maritime Academy in Bourne, Massachusetts. Touch for map. Marker is in this post office area: Buzzards Bay MA 02532, United States of America. Touch for directions.

Other nearby markers. At least 8 other markers are within 2 miles of this marker, measured as the crow flies. The Unknown Seaman Memorial (here, next to this marker); Crossing the Bar Memorial (here, next to this marker); Merchant Marine Memorial (here, next to this marker); SS Blackpoint Memorial (here, 

Photographed By James R. Murray, July 16, 2015

2. SS Pan Oceanic Faith Memorial Marker
next to this marker); Robert E. Poland (approx. 1.3 miles away); Our Fallen Heroes In The World War (approx. 1.3 miles away); Vietnam (approx. 1.3 miles away); Town of Bourne Civil War Memorial (approx. 1.3 miles away). Touch for a list and map of all markers in Bourne.

Additional commentary. 
1. 
There is an error in the bronze inscription, the actual name of the ship was the Panoceanic, one word. 

73

DR
N1EA


----------



## BobRyder (Feb 10, 2016)

djringjr said:


> *SS Pan Oceanic Faith?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





djringjr said:


> *SS Pan Oceanic Faith?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. You are probably correct, so I will accept it until proven otherwise. 73.. Bob


djringjr said:


> *SS Pan Oceanic Faith?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. Maybe so. I will accept it until the idea is proven the way I recall. Brain drain? 73, Bob


----------

